# IVF Wales query



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I was just wondering how long the waiting list is for IVF on the NHS. 
I am currently having IUI at Princess of Wales, Bridgend. 

Pixie
X


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi pixie, i think it is around 18 mths, but someone will correct me if this is wrong.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i waited 23 months they told me 12to 18


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pixie you could always call the clinic and find out then maybe add a few months going from what the girls have said here.


----------



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I had a feeling it was quite a wait!

X


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i think its realistic to base your expectations on waiting at least two years unfortunately.  experience says you should add a good six months onto any time period the clinic give you


----------



## Bloobird81 (Feb 16, 2010)

My first appointment at IVF Wales was Feb 09 so 22 months. i have finally made it to the top!xxxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats Bloobird on making it to the top of this list pop over to the cycle thread maybe others going through tx at the same time x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

3 weeks ago I was told 12 - 15 months wait.  The reason the waiting times have come down is because they now only do NHS patients so they are not getting clogged up with private patients.  They also said if we wanted to pay privately then obviously we would have to go elsewhere.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

thats alot better if stickin to times 12to18 i was told but ended up being 22 but they had private as well as nhs . Hope you get seen soon i waitin for 2nd go hopefully be quicker with that now private has temporally stopped


----------

